# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Një dokument nga koha e Zogut

## Bizantin

Më poshtë paraqes një passaportë e vitit 1935, e kohës së Zogut nga arkivi im personal.


Interesant është patriotizmi i cili pasqyrohet në këtë dokument (f. 1)

*1. T'a dijsh dhe të jesh i sigurtë, se fatbardhësia dhe lumtunija e jote gjindet në Shqipni e cila t'ep nder e të fal emnin shqiptar.

2. Rueje mirë karakterin komtar dhe kryenaltësin shqiptare; bindu ligjvet dhe urdhnavet të vendit kudo që të jesh.

3. Çdo shqiptar asht vllau i Yt: nderoje kurdoherë dhe ndihmoje kur të ket nevojë.

4. Mos e përbuz gjuhën e nanës s'ate tue folë në gjuhë të huej kur nuk asht nevoja.

5. Ndero flamurin e atdheut tand: kush nuk e nderon Shejin e komsis shnderon vehten e vet.

Dashunija për atdhe ndihet ma tepër në mërgim, prandej këtë dashuni rueje edhe kur të kthejsh në vendin t'and.*

----------


## Bizantin

Edhe dy faqe të tjera

----------


## donna76

ajo lart viza e Greqise ishte  :buzeqeshje: 
kushedi si ishte atehere ...me e lehte  mendoj une.
Intersant si dokument

----------


## elsaa

Shume interesante vertet, por me interesantja qe paska qene e shkruar ne Gegërisht  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Bizantin

> ajo lart viza e Greqise ishte 
> kushedi si ishte atehere ...me e lehte  mendoj une.
> Intersant si dokument


Jo, nuk është viza e Greqisë, është vula e hyrjes (e doganës në Kapështicë-Kristallopiji). Viza është në faqe tjetër që nuk e kam publikuar

----------


## pryll

> Më poshtë paraqes një passaportë e vitit 1935, e kohës së Zogut nga arkivi im personal.
> 
> 
> Interesant është patriotizmi i cili pasqyrohet në këtë dokument (f. 1)
> 
> *1. T'a dijsh dhe të jesh i sigurtë, se fatbardhësia dhe lumtunija e jote gjindet në Shqipni e cila t'ep nder e të fal emnin shqiptar.
> 
> 2. Rueje mirë karakterin komtar dhe kryenaltësin shqiptare; bindu ligjvet dhe urdhnavet të vendit kudo që të jesh.
> 
> ...



thjesht me e vu në dukje dhe i herë pikën e parë:

1. T'a dijsh dhe të jesh i sigurtë, se fatbardhësia dhe lumtunija e jote gjindet në Shqipni e cila t'ep nder e të fal emnin shqiptar.

----------


## Bizantin

hey, po fotot në postimin e parë ku janë mer? o moderator, shiko içik linkun tek postimi i parë. a ekziston?

----------


## D@mian

Linket aty jane shoku Bizantin, por jane te pavlefshme ne imageshack (expired). Provo t'i ngjitesh perseri.

----------


## Bizantin

ueeee.. e kisha harru fare kët dokument. shifeni edhe njiherë se ia vlen!

----------

